# Flowerhorn pair and fry



## steve (Feb 25, 2010)

Just thought I would show people some of my flowerhorns and their fry. The first pic is the male. The second pic is the pair spawning a couple months ago and the third is one of the 30 fry they produced. The fry are 2 inches long now. Its not the nicest looking fry but it held still long enough for the pic.


----------



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

low quality FH


----------



## steve (Feb 25, 2010)

I showed you mine. Show me what you have produced! 
Anybody with money can pay $200 for an imported male, and then brag about the fish.
I have the cash to buy all the flowerhorns in all the stores in southern ontario.
But I get a kick out of raising a few quality fry. Tell me about yourself.
Steve.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice fish - grats on the frys


----------



## steve (Feb 25, 2010)

*Updated pic of the male.*

Updated pic of the male. He is still likely less than a year old.


----------



## steve (Feb 25, 2010)

That's an impressive piranha collection. Pick up one of my flowerhorns for the empty 20 gal tank! You will be hooked and soon make room for him in a bigger tank.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

steve said:


> That's an impressive piranha collection. Pick up one of my flowerhorns for the empty 20 gal tank! You will be hooked and soon make room for him in a bigger tank.


Haven't updated my signature in a while.

I have three flowerhorns in my 135g right now  They have great personalities, and I'm trying to breed them in the future (waiting for my male to thicken up). I have a Titanium, a Fader and one that hasn't been identified yet 

When I first got my male.









Last week - was treating him for some external fungus









And the 135g!


----------

